# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Μεταλλάξεις ιθαγενών >  Σπίνος οπάλ.

## οδυσσέας

*




*

----------


## Ρία

στο 2ο βίντεο το λευκό τι έχει στο στόμα του;;

----------


## οδυσσέας

νομίζω σκουλήκια όπως τα μιλγουορμς. φαίνετε της άρεσαν και της ήρθε η όρεξη για αναπαραγωγή. δυο ηδονές ταυτόχρονα, δεν είναι τέλειο?  ::

----------


## Ρία

χαχαχα!!  ::  ::  ::

----------

